# New gmail update



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it just me or is this update missing features? The ability to select whatever notification tone and vibrate are missing for ne


----------



## Calakato (Jul 14, 2011)

Keep digging through the menu. It's in there but they definitely changed everything around


----------



## andr0id23 (Jun 14, 2011)

You set notifications by folder now. Menu > more > [email protected] > Labels to Notify > Inbox. Then you can change the ringtone, vibrate, etc.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

"andr0id23 said:


> You set notifications by folder now. Menu > more > [email protected] > Labels to Notify > Inbox. Then you can change the ringtone, vibrate, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Thanks. + 1

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running Gingeritis 3D beta VI using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

What really bothers me is that Gmail Unread Count FCs with the new Gmail.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rommer (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with unread. Annoying as hell!


----------



## Jodiuh (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sure it was on another phone, but I remember having the ability to pinch and zoom within the Gmail app. Am I missing something?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yup and it completely crashes the Missed It app


----------

